# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Как делать тканевые фоны?

## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Подскажите, пожалуйста, какова технология рисования на ткани. И если можно выложите фото.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Фото, у меня, к сожалению нет, но технологию расскажу. Самый простой и практичный способ - это рисование акриловыми красками по ткани. Например, фирмы Decola. Они выглядят, как обычные акриловые, наносятся кистью или спонжем через трафарет. После высыхания надо прогладить расписанное место через тряпочку утюгом (там инструкция всегда прилагается) таким образом краски закрепляются и изделие можно даже стирать. Краски хорошо смешиваются между собой, ложатся плотной пленкой. Сложновато сделать какие-то живописные варианты, но декоративные орнаменты выглядят великолепно. Один преданный даже расписал одежды для наших храмовых Божеств - золотом по белому - было потрясающе красиво и изысканно. Очень рекомендую эту технологию!

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

А нужно ли как-то фиксировать ткань, как-то ее натягивать? И как это спонжем через трафарет?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Какую лучше использовать ткань?

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Ткань, в отличие от классического батика, натягивать специально не надо. Либо на столе ровно разложить, что-нибудь тяжелое по краям положите, чтобы не елозила. Маленькие тканюшки я накалывала на подушку булавками. только если ткань тонкая, краски будут ее промокать, надо что-нибудь подложить вниз, каку-нить ненужную тряпку или даже бумагу, клеенку.... Какую брать ткань, вопрос вкуса в основном. Ну, бархат, ворсистые ткани, понятно, не нужно. С атласом тоже поосторожнее - надо пробовать. Если плохого качество, то краски растекаются по направлению волокон  :sed:   Я рисовала на плотной синтетике, х/б, шелке, даже тюль и такие "золотые" ткани, не знаю, как называются... Все хорошо смотрелось. Что такое "спонжем по трафарету": Берете трафарет (можно купить, можно сделать самой) - Это рисунок вырезанный на тонк,ом пластике. Прикладывете на ткань и в дырочки "набиваете" рисунок губкой(то есть спонжем), обмакнутым в краску. Попробуйте, может Вам понравится такая технология. Трафарет надо часто мыть, чтоб не испачкать ткань. Я лично не очень люблю, так как боюсь, что рука дернется, смажу... А с этими красками очень сложно исправлять ошибки, особенно если краска высохла. Я обычно нарисую карандашом или через копирку, а потом аккуратно кисточкой раскрашиваю.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

А расход красок большой? Я понимаю, это зависит от рисунка, ну хотя бы примерно.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Ну, смотрите, если, допустим Вы хотите нарисовать какие-то отдельные цветочки - орнаменты на полметре ткани, допустим, одним цветом - то, по идее, одной баночки должно вполне хватить. (баночки тож разные бывают  :smilies: , это самые маленькие). А если рисунок такой, что ткани видно не будет, то - запасайтесь.... По опыту - всегда лучше запас небольшой иметь. Я занавески дома разрисовывала - так 2 раза пришлось в магазин бегать...  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

а фоты чудесных шедевров будут?  :smilies:

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Простите, нет фоток особо. Я не делала фоны для алтарей, флаг, правда делала для алтаря для преданных. Для дома занавески расписывала, да для подарков друзьям всякие штучки - одежду, например... Для своих Божеств одежды расписала разок, во, кстати, нашла фотку - убогая, правда, на телефон снимала....

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Спасибо большое, дорогая матаджи Шри Радхика за Ваши прекрасные советы!

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Да нема за шо! :smilies:

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

можно шить, вышивать...

я делала колонны для Господа Нрисимхадева.




Там все полностью прошито на машинке, мне так проще, чем вышивать 
Ткани берутся, которые не треплются по обрезам (очень важно)!.хороши всякие синтетические ткани, золотые-серебряные, также искуственный бархат, ну и любые другие, которые не рассыпаются на отрезах. Вам также понадобится флизелин, и синтепон. 

отрезаю одинакового размера ткань (чуть больше чем нужно для задника алтаря), флизелин, синтепон.
прикалываю друг к другу булавками, по краям, и в некоторых других местах (где не запланированы швы, в идеале)
в такой последовательности: сверху лицевая сторона ткани, под ней синтепон, под ним флизелин.
переворачиваю, на флизелине рисую рисунок. Потом контуры рисунка прошиваю на машинке, и конечно края задника, просто прошить без загибов. Если перевернуть, получится рельефный рисунок. Можно добавить элементы из другого цвета, например цветочки и тд. Для этого берете просто прямоугольники другой ткани, с лицевой стороны прикалываете, а со стороны флизелина рисуете цветок и опять прошиваете контур. с лицевой стороны просто отрезаете всю лишнюю ткань и откалываете булавки. Ну а все остальное: используйте фантазию, можно еще чего понапришить и тд...
Смотрится эффектно, рельефно, пуджари очень понравилось.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

По-моему, очень круто!

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

спасибо, Шри Радхика :namaste: 

конечно, рисунок на флизелине лучше делать заранее, перед тем как скреплять ткани. А после прошивания все лишнее просто отрезать. Если задник большой слишком, то будет сложно прошивать узоры, надо крутить во все стороны. Так что можно придумать по-частям как-то, потом сшить все вместе.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

А можно ли писать маслом на холсте без подрамника? Мне сказали, что если большая площадь, он может пойти волнами. Есть ли у кого-то опыт работы с такими холстами, или их обязательно надо натягивать?

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

опыта нет, но натянуть - это несложно.. мне кажется, так и работать удобнее будет. И еще потом хранить проще будет, не помнется там и тд., если что..
это так, мое не очень профессиональное мнение.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Я тоже не профессионал, просто вопрос возник из-за того что фоны на твердой основе у нас в храме тяжело устанавливать, там куча всяких сложных действий надо для этого пролизвести, поэтому возникла идея сделать тканевые фоны. Кроме того,они места меньше занимают. В Киеве фоны меняют каждый день под цвет одежд Божеств, а у нас раз в полгода, именно из-за трудоемкости установки. Наши прежние фоны рисованные на дсп.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

ну да, понимаю, тогда может, шитые-вышитые делать? то что я предложила,они не твердые, их можно складывать, они не мнутся...
или как Шри Радхика предлагает.
Или будем ждать ответа профессионалов  :smilies:

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

также можно рисовать на натянутом холсте, а потом снять с подрамника. Так ведь все художники и делают при транспортировке и тд. ПРидется аккуратно с холстом, но все же вариант возможен

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> ну да, понимаю, тогда может, шитые-вышитые делать? то что я предложила,они не твердые, их можно складывать, они не мнутся...
> или как Шри Радхика предлагает.
> Или будем ждать ответа профессионалов


Да, Ваш вариант интересный я его обязательно возьму на заметку. Просто чем хороши рисованные фоны, там можно изобразить пейзаж, а это придает ощущение пространства, перспективы, какой-то легкости. Вышитые фоны хороши, но меня лично утомляет большое количество вышивки, потому что на одеждах Божеств ее и так хватает. Возможно это и не везде так смотрится. Но в случае нашего алтаря, рисованный фон как-то зрительно расширяет алтарную. Но в любом случае было бы интересно проэксперементировать с разными техниками. Не знаю, насколько это выполнимо, т к по финансам это недешево. Но если Господь захочет, я думаю, Он даст возможночть.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> также можно рисовать на натянутом холсте, а потом снять с подрамника. Так ведь все художники и делают при транспортировке и тд. ПРидется аккуратно с холстом, но все же вариант возможен


Вот это, кстати, идея!

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

удачи вам!

вышитые задники смотрятся хорошо в том случае, когда вышивка идет в основном по краям, сверху, не прямо за Божествами, иначе они теряются. За Божествами должен быть желательно контрастный тон, чтобы их было видно, а уже вокруг можно что-то вышивать,хорошо если в стиле одежд. Вышивать можно и другими способами.

Мне просто легче что-то вышить, чем нарисовать. Мне и такие, и такие задники очень нравятся. Но все должно быть грамотно, чтобы задник делал действительно фон и не затмевал Божества.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Мне вобще не нравятся рисованные фоны. Выглядят убого обычно. 
Вышивка - это конечно круто! И смотрится здорово.  Более простой вариант -апликации. Вы же не будете фоны часто стирать, можно использовать клей немножко, но лучше конечно нашивать кусочки ткани. Можно использовать фактурную ткань.

Вот здесь фон так сделан.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

красиво!

иногда бывают рисованые задники тоже красивые, если художник хороший. Особенно по шелку бывает красиво когда расписывают. Пейзажики всякие нежные

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Ну если художник хороший, то кто ж спорит? :smilies:  Конечно красиво нарисует.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> удачи вам!
> 
> вышитые задники смотрятся хорошо в том случае, когда вышивка идет в основном по краям, сверху, не прямо за Божествами, иначе они теряются. За Божествами должен быть желательно контрастный тон, чтобы их было видно, а уже вокруг можно что-то вышивать,хорошо если в стиле одежд. Вышивать можно и другими способами.
> 
> Мне просто легче что-то вышить, чем нарисовать. Мне и такие, и такие задники очень нравятся. Но все должно быть грамотно, чтобы задник делал действительно фон и не затмевал Божества.


Согласна с Вами. На самом деле рисованные фоны могут тоже сильно отвлекать внимание от Божеств, например, если там крупные фигуры, особенно если фигуры больше Самих Божеств. По моему скромному мнению, фон должен быть действительно фоном, т е достаточно нейтральным и не брать слишком много внимания на себя.

Мне очень нравятся рисованные фоны в Венгрии, они такие нежные и выполнены с большим вкусом.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

ну, короче, будет готово, выложите посмотреть, что получилось  :good:

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Боюсь, это будет нескоро :smilies: . В любом случае спасибо, что вдохновляете!

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Подумала я тут... Может Вам попробовать и акриловыми красками живопись на ткани изобразить... Это у меня не получилось, а у Вас может и получится, там правда красок обычно небольшой выбор..
 Ишшо... У нас в Питере почти ТОЛЬКО тканевые фоны делают. Много-много сделано и их натягивают на кусок пенопласта булавочками. Потом снимают и хранят. Если Вам нужно, напишите, я поспрашиваю фотки у наших пуджари, пришлю. Аппликации делали, я знаю, расшивали всякими пайетками, а еще классная технология, мне рассказала преданная,матаджи Картики, которая, все это делает: Находим красивую ткань с красивым рисунком. Например, какие-нибудь попугаи сказочные. Контур обводит автомобильным герметиком(!), а на герметик насыпает разноцветные блестки (обычно есть в магазинах для художников и для маникюрш). Красота неописуемая. Еще. Как она делала аппликации: например, на ткани находит красивые цветы (ткань - синтетическая). Берет кусок стекла, на него кладет клеевой флизелин (клейкой стороной вниз), сверху - ткань с цветком. И паяльником обводит по ткани контур этого цветка. Результат:паяльник вырезает из синтетической ткани необходимый элемент, плюс по контуру приклеивает его к флизелину. Остается приложить элемент ( в данном случае - цветок)на фон и прогладить утюгом через влажную ткань - он приклеен намертво. ну, а дальше - пайетки, стразы, блестки, тесьма, готовые термоаппликации - все, что придумаете...

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Интересная техника. Конечно, было бы любопытно посмотреть. А у вас в Питере большой алтарь?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А я хочу именно рисованный.холст масло...
или купить готовый,заказать в печать.
http://www.studio-sun.ru/contact/381.html

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Да, если алтарь небольшой, это беспроигрышный вариант.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

в том и дело...два на метр мне надо..не могу фото найти.эх.придётся самой рисовать...

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

> Интересная техника. Конечно, было бы любопытно посмотреть. А у вас в Питере большой алтарь?


Через пару дней постараюсь выложить фотки - мне пуджари обещали подборку на флешке принести. Большой ли алтарь? Ну, когда как  :smilies:  Ну, вообще не особо маленький. Божества у нас сантиметров 45, наверное, высотой и тесноту не любят...

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Врт ссылочка на официальный питерский сайт, раздел наши Божества, там немножко фоток есть. и еще справа там на сайте ссылка "Нитай-Шачинандана сегодня". Там фотки ежедневного даршана. Хотя правда, фон там один и тот же. Но, просто вдруг интересно.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

[Один преданный даже расписал одежды для наших храмовых Божеств - золотом по белому - было потрясающе красиво и изысканно. Очень рекомендую эту технологию![/QUOTE]
Вот нашла фотку этих расписанных одежд

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Очень красиво! А где ссылочка?

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Вот, блин.... Я еще тот "пользователь"...http://www.shrikrishna.ru/

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Спасибо, с удовольствием посмотрела. Слава Шри-Шри Нитаю-Шачинандане и Их преданным!

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Попробую выложить фотки с тканевыми фонами из Питера...

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.



----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

К сожалению, самые красивые фотки не грузятся, видимо слишком крупные фотки. пойду подумаю, что делать...

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.



----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.



----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Вау! Какие красивые! Особенно первая, такая вышивка изысканная.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.



----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

А вот эта розовая с птичками, это вышивка или аппликация?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

А вот наши, один вариант с вышивкой второй рисованный

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Так это не вышивка! Это аппликация и рисунок по ткани герметиком с блестками! Про шо я и говорю...

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Розовая тоже аппликация - птички вырезаны из китайского атласа и расписаны герметиком с блестками

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Ваши - прекрасны! Очень нежные, живые...

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Розовая тоже аппликация - птички вырезаны из китайского атласа и расписаны герметиком с блестками


Шик! Я вообще китайский стиль люблю.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

> А вот наши, один вариант с вышивкой второй рисованный


оба понравились! у вас Божества красивые и большие, их сложно задником затмить, к счастью! 

а вот питерские, там хоть и красиво очень и мастерски сделано, но все же по моему мнению, с некоторыми задниками Божества теряются, сами Божества не большие, там осторожнее надо. Но это не критика мастериц, это просто мое видение, не претендующее на совершенство. Но некоторые очень удачные в этом смысле, а вообще все сами по себе очень красивые!

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Да, Божества у нас прекрасны, но у нас еще есть Господа Джаганнатха, Баладева и Субхадра, Они поменьше.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

ух ты, красотища какая!
Очень красивые задники, все граммотно, классика! глаз радует.
Это где, кстати?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Это храм Нью-Пурушоттама-Кшетра, Днепропетровск. Приезжайте в гости.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

Спасибо, я б приехала.. далековато...

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Ну можно мысленно  :smilies: .

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

> оба понравились! у вас Божества красивые и большие, их сложно задником затмить, к счастью! 
> 
> а вот питерские, там хоть и красиво очень и мастерски сделано, но все же по моему мнению, с некоторыми задниками Божества теряются, сами Божества не большие, там осторожнее надо. Но это не критика мастериц, это просто мое видение, не претендующее на совершенство. Но некоторые очень удачные в этом смысле, а вообще все сами по себе очень красивые!


 Согласна с замечаниями! Да и матаджи  наши тоже знают - где удачнее, где нет. Просто там еще такие истории были, что Божеств одевают брахмачари в ашраме, а алтарь готовит другая команда, и не всегда предугадаешь... Да и я старалась выбрать фотки, на которых именно фоны повиднее были бы для Тушти Лалиты, а не которые удачнее по композиции. Так что все правильно! :smilies:  
А Днепропетровских Божеств я не узнала.. :blink: .. Давно не виделись... :smilies:

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> А Днепропетровских Божеств я не узнала.... Давно не виделись...


Просто Они вечно новые  :smilies: .

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

> Согласна с замечаниями! Да и матаджи  наши тоже знают - где удачнее, где нет. Просто там еще такие истории были, что Божеств одевают брахмачари в ашраме, а алтарь готовит другая команда, и не всегда предугадаешь... Да и я старалась выбрать фотки, на которых именно фоны повиднее были бы для Тушти Лалиты, а не которые удачнее по композиции. Так что все правильно!


так я ж прекрасно все понимаю, поэтому не в обиду матаджам. Знаю, что такое вдохновение, творческий процесс и тд.. Господь все ж служение принимает, а не я, например  :smilies:

----------

